# diverter valve question



## doverfan2 (Jul 6, 2008)

i have a 2001 Audi A4 1.8T, i have a forge diverter valve and i would like to know what kind of grease i should use to lube it


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

mobil 1 grease


----------

